# Toy poodle bad teeth



## Ladydaisyfae (Feb 8, 2013)

So I am thinking of adding raw meaty bones once a week to my dog's diet to aid in teeth cleaning. Her vet says she'll need it professionally done within about a year. What I need to know is what is safe to give her to chew on and will it actually remove some of the tartar present or will it just help new from forming? I just started trying a product called Petzlife, and will give it the 30 days it says it needs to work, but if it doesn't I need a backup if I can find one. Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

You may want to try Leba III, recommended by a Canadian vet my breeder uses. I tried it and it is very good. Just in case Jetzlife does not work.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

You will be amazed at what a difference raw meaty bones will make. I started my Aussie on raw bones when the vet told me he should have a professional cleaning. He was 13 and I did not want him put under. When I brought him in 3 months later over a separate issue she was amazed at the improvement his teeth showed. He has some staining but the tarter was almost gone. Raw bones will not only prevent tarter but they remove it also. I would give a raw chicken neck every other day - I have a toy too. I keep some individually frozen hearts and gizzards on hand. If his poop gets a little too Hard Give a heart or gizzard. I personally would not wait on the bones but I understand if you want to see what works. The great thing about giving raw ones is it is so easy and enjoyable for your dog. You can also train your dog to a tarter pick. My niece does this with her lab and two rat terriers and they just lie there and let her scrape the tarter off. I bought one but since Swizzle eats raw bones he has no tarter. For bones I exclusively use raw chicken necks. They are cheap and easy to find. Let us know how the rinse performs.


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

What kind of bones would I ask for? I have never given my dogs raw bones just chews but don't won't to give that to my Bichon or a spoo. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Chicken bones work well. For my toy I give him necks or legs for a spoo I think I would give a chicken back.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My toys get chicken wings, chicken necks when I can get them, and chunks of lamb spine, at least three or four times a week. Lamb shanks with most of the meat cut off, or lamb shoulder bones, are good too. I found PetzLife gel very good, but they hated the taste, so I am now using the Logic gel - just about as effective, and they like it. And they get a daily tiny dose of PlaqueOff on a treat. The combination just about keeps their teeth clean - and the tartar that has built up has become soft enough that it can be flicked off with a finger nail if the bone chewing doesn't sort it. But 30 days can be the minimum - I really saw results after about 6 weeks - so it is worth persevering. And the moment you let up the gunk starts building up again...


----------

